# Pulled over by police with pax in the car?



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Dear all, 

Have any of you ever been pulled over by our law enforcement friends while hustling RS, with pax in the car? 

If so...how did that go? Was it super ackward? What did pax say? Was it one-stars all the way, reported to U/L? Or....a simply an opportunity for some extended small-talk and even existential "heart to heart" convo?

Asking for "a friend"....


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

I thought it was really cute they buckled up just as the officer was walking up. These bros congratulated me on talking my way out of that ticket. Less cute, I had a cop flying down the exit ramp as I’m on the service road eagle eye two crack heads in my back seat and arrest one. They searched the vehicle. I was fine... it was interesting turning down his strong urge to pry and see my Uber app. Beware the cops on a mission to respond to how crazy everyone’s been driving in the pandemic. I’ve gotten lots of undue harassment recently, despite going years without a ticket or pull over. There’s a lot of heat on.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Yes . I got pulled over with pax .
Officer walks up.
Me officer i have a cpl and my pistol on me .
Office said ok no problem . I turned right on red.
Officer may i see your IDS.
Me sure.
Office comes back. Have a great day .
We drive off . No tickets .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Volvonaut said:


> They searched the vehicle.


NEVER GIVE POLICE PERMISSION TO SEARCH.
NEVER



UberBastid said:


> NEVER GIVE POLICE PERMISSION TO SEARCH.
> NEVER


Ever


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> NEVER GIVE POLICE PERMISSION TO SEARCH.
> NEVER
> 
> 
> Ever


Not sure after 20 years of watching Cops on TV people still answer yes.

If the police ask permission that means they are NOT allowed too.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I had a few times. Twice it led to a 1 star rating, and the first time I got a 1 star the officer who pulled me over was obviously fishing and said I made a bad turn in a direction that I didn't even turn since he started following me. Pax was very upset and demanded a refund and Lyft refunded her and she gave me a 1 star. 

A second time, it was where I came to a stop sign and did a left turn and basically cut off the officer who was coming from the left. There is no way the officer was not speeding excessively. Even though the pax acted cool and said she thought I did not do anything wrong, I got a bad rating.

On a third time I picked up my pax from an illegal curb and the pax did not down rate me.

On a 4th time I went to pick up pax on an illegal curb and violated a traffic signal to get there. I cancelled the ride while I was waiting but my supposed pax were actually yelling at the cops.

I got warnings only for each of these times.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes, got pulled over coming out of a train station for “Disobeying a traffic device”. PO said I made a left turn where it wasn’t allowed. Problem was there was no sign and the pax started defending me to the PO. He gave me the ticket anyway. The lady yelled at the cop and told him he was dead wrong. She said she’d go to court as a witness. She felt bad for me and gave me a nice tip.

I went to court and the ticket got dismissed. (There really was no sign so I have no idea why he gave me the ticket in the first place) I didn’t take her up on her offer to be a witness.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Yes, I have.
Cop walks up and asks if I was driving Uber and if the riders were my customers.
Then he asked me for my DL, then asked the riders for theirs. 
Riders said "I'm not giving you my ID, and you're wasting time because the driver(me) did nothing wrong."
Cop slow walked to his car and ran my DL.
He came back to my car and asked while pointing to my dashcam, "Is that a dashcam?"
I said Yes and it's running.
Cop gave back my DL and said "Be safe out there"


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

My brake light went out one time, don’t know how I got so lucky to be pulled over since I checked them the day before. The pax were cool about it, the cop didn’t give me a ticket and no bad rating. It was just one of those what else could I do moments. Now I have a car that will tell me if a light is out and they are led for longer life so it doesn’t happen again. Only time in over a decade since I got pulled over so just going to say that was bad luck and hope it never happens again


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Yes. I had loaded up 4 pax on Uber X that had had some cocktails and were on their way to dinner. That's the way it's supposed to work, right? But I had a problem with the woman sitting directly behind me in that she declined to buckle up. I am a somewhat atypical driver in that I always get pax buckled before departing. Everyone needed a prompt, but it took three iterations of asking to to get that one lady to fasten in. The last exchange was:

driver: "PLEASE, put your seat belt on."
pax: "Really!?"
driver: "Really."

There was not real upset or tension though. We departed. Within 5 minutes a bored California Highway Patrol officer pulled me over for not having a front license plate. (!!)

Tron: "Really?"
Cop: "Really."

He gave me a written warning. We pulled out from the stop and in short order the lady was passing me up a $20 bill and endless apologies and thank you's. She apparently was aware that the ticket is some hundreds of dollars, and that passengers over 21 get the ticket.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Have any of you ever been pulled over by our law enforcement friends while hustling RS, with pax in the car?
> 
> ...


Several times.
Mostly for burned tag/tailight. No tickets.
Once for speeding. Ticket reduced to 74 in a 65 zone. Went to court. No contest plea - adjudication witheld.
No flak from any riders.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I picked up three twenty-somethings at about 10pm on Saturday. Yea. One sat beside me up front.

They're hammered, heading to a local roadhouse.
About half way there one exclaimes: "Hey. That's Jane. **** her ..." and I heard some movement and looked and the jackass right behind me had his pants down, and his ass hanging out the back window.
"Holy shit'' says I as I hit the brakes.
At exactly the same time I saw the inside of my car glow red from the cop behind me. He even gave a couple of 'whoop-whoops' with the siren. He wants me to pull over. So, I did.

I told the pax to stfu and let me talk. The giggled.

Cop walks up to the car and says, "Do you know why I stopped you?"
As I was thinking of the half dozen infractions ... the dummy sitting beside me says, "Yea, because you're a pig."
OMG. WHAT did he just say? 
I looked at him with my mouth half open, and I don't get 'speechless' very often - the cop leans down and says "_Excuse_ me?"

I gathered myself, swallowed and looked over at the cop and said. "Officer. I am a Uber driver, and these ... are passengers. Do you mind if I speak to my fares for just a moment?" He shrugged.
I turned to the dummy next to me, looked at the ap to get a name and said, "Are you James?" He grinned drunkenly and nodded. "You do know that you are responsible for what your guests here do, right? Do you ever, as in ever want to get in an Uber again?" He nodded stupidly, no grin this time.
"Ok. So, the adults need to talk for a minute to decide what's going to happen to the idiot behind me. Can you shut the **** up for a bit?" Now he really isn't smiling, but nodded.

I turned to the cop and said, "I sure do know why you stopped me, and I can assure you that it won't happen again; not in _this_ car. If it does, I will put all their asses on the street."
Cop nodded and leaned down to make eye contact with each one of them and said, "And when he does that I will be right there to arrest every one of you for drunk in public."
He looked directly at the dummy next to me and said, "Do you understand what I just said?"
He mumbled something like 'yes sir'.

Cop let me go.



KevinJohnson said:


> Not sure after 20 years of watching Cops on TV people still answer yes.
> 
> If the police ask permission that means they are NOT allowed too.


I know, what is wrong with people.
And we're supposed to be 'professional' drivers. LoL.

Even if they don't ask, I say it multiple times.
Had a cop tell me once, "Ok, ok. I heard you the first time." LoL
I told him "I just wanna make sure you don't forget."
"I'm going to search it anyway."
"And I won't resist ... but I am going to keep telling you that you are doing it with my continuing and on-going objection. Ok?"


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

NicFit said:


> My brake light went out one time, don't know how I got so lucky to be pulled over since I checked them the day before. The pax were cool about it, the cop didn't give me a ticket and no bad rating. It was just one of those what else could I do moments. Now I have a car that will tell me if a light is out and they are led for longer life so it doesn't happen again. Only time in over a decade since I got pulled over so just going to say that was bad luck and hope it never happens again


You should have been booked into county for that! &#128514;


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I picked up three twenty-somethings at about 10pm on Saturday. Yea. One sat beside me up front.
> 
> They're hammered, heading to a local roadhouse.
> About half way there one exclaimes: "Hey. That's Jane. @@@@ her ..." and I heard some movement and looked and the jackass right behind me had his pants down, and his ass hanging out the back window.
> ...


But did they tip?



UberBastid said:


> "I'm going to search it anyway."
> "And I won't resist ... but I am going to keep telling you that you are doing it with my continuing and on-going objection. Ok?"


And the next day you file a written complaint for violations of your 4th Am. rights


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> And the next day you file a written complaint for violations of your 4th Am. rights


No actually, I didn't.
If a cop has a reasonable right to suspect a crime, he may search.

I was at a collective when it got raided. He searched my truck and found ... about 350 clones.
He said, "This is too much for personal use"
I said, "That's why I'm here. This is where I'm supposed to dispose of excess meds, right?"
"I'm going to confiscate them. Unload the truck and put them up against the building, right there."
I said, "I'm not going to help you rip me off. If you want to steal from me, you're gonna have to do it - I'm not going to help you."
He ordered a couple of rookies to unload.

Lawyer told me later that his search warrant did NOT cover my truck even if it's parked on the property being searched. It was locked and not a part of the search warrant. Lawyer says he could have gotten the whole thing tossed if I was busted.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Have any of you ever been pulled over by our law enforcement friends while hustling RS, with pax in the car?
> 
> ...


 Gilbert, AZ. Around 1:30 AM. 
This couple walked to Juniper Rd. and Gilbert Rd. Circle K (convenience store/gas station) Northeast corner. Downtown Gilbert is a high target area for cops. Bars and clubs run downtown Gilbert.
Anyway, I get pinged to pickup at Circle K. No problem drunks enter, I exit the parking lot. A stoplight on the corner. The light was green no oncoming traffic, had my turn signal on to make a left-hand turn. I noticed a vehicle behind me but paid no attention, I wasn't doing anything wrong.
The next thing I saw was a cop with his lights on pulling me over as I am going through the light making a legal left-hand turn. I pulled over with the 2 drunk pax in my car. The cop walks up to my car, I maintain myself 110%. The drunks kept asking the cop "What did she do?".
The cop gave no reason, except that I was a Uber driver. Oh by the way it was the cop behind me at the stoplight. He asked for my driver's license, no problem gave them to him. I watched him in my side-view mirror, he walked as far as my back bumper and walked back up to me. No ticket!!
Harassment 300%.
After I dropped the drunks off, I called Uber to report the incident to cover my own butt.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> You should have been booked into county for that! &#128514;


For a brake light? That's a fix it ticket at most


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

NicFit said:


> For a brake light? That's a fix it ticket at most


I'm being funny 
Hahaha &#128514;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yep twice. once the passenger was fine 5 starred me and tipped me. The other time I got a one-star and no tip.

Twice I have been pulled over or involved in an accident while on my way to a passenger. Dealing with everything I ignored Uber app and both times resulted in the passengers walking to me! Yes while all parties involved including the officers were still dealing with the situation 🤦‍♀️


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Twice.

Once for speeding. Deputies hidden in a church lot right after speed limit drops from 50 to 40. Pax were 3 young guys, who honestly looked happy he wasn't asking them to step out. 5 stars, but no tip.

Secind time, picked up a uoung woman in Lakewood, and should have cancelled immediately, as she got in and the first thing she said was "hurry, my dad is trying to get a picture of your plates".

Long story short, dad was a Lakewood cop, unhappy he daughter was getting a Lyft to Northlake for god knows what.

About 30 minutes into a 75 minute ride, state trooper caught up to me on 290. Stalled me for about a half hour until a second unit pulls up behind us. Turned out they brought daddy to try to talk princess into coming home.

In the end, they gave me a warning for failure to signal a lane change, but had to let us go. She was 24. He couldn't force her to do what he wanted.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

NicFit said:


> For a brake light? That's a fix it ticket at most


I'm being funny
Hahaha


UberBeemer said:


> Twice.
> 
> Once for speeding. Deputies hidden in a church lot right after speed limit drops from 50 to 40. Pax were 3 young guys, who honestly looked happy he wasn't asking them to step out. 5 stars, but no tip.
> 
> ...


I would have contacted an attorney. 'Effin power abusing cops!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Twice.
> 
> Once for speeding. Deputies hidden in a church lot right after speed limit drops from 50 to 40. Pax were 3 young guys, who honestly looked happy he wasn't asking them to step out. 5 stars, but no tip.
> 
> ...


Did this "princess" tip you for you troubles?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

#1husler said:


> Did this "princess" tip you for you troubles?


No. The friend she was visiting arranged the ride. I was happy with just getting it over with.



Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I'm being funny
> Hahaha
> 
> I would have contacted an attorney. 'Effin power abusing cops!


Yeah, i was pissed, but part of me understood. If my daughter was getting a random ride to the ghetto, i might have been just as upset


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UberBeemer said:


> No. The friend she was visiting arranged the ride. I was happy with just getting it over with.
> 
> 
> Yeah, i was pissed, but part of me understood. If my daughter was getting a random ride to the ghetto, i might have been just as upset


Stiil, flagrant abuse of power and breach of your constitutional rights! The media would of had a field day with it. You may also still be able to sue the cop and police dept/sheriff.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Stiil, flagrant abuse of power and breach of your constitutional rights! The media would of had a field day with it. You may also still be able to sue the cop and police dept/sheriff.


What are my damages? What rights were violated? Where is the tort?

They wasted my time. That's all. I drive in Lakewood every day. I prefer not to shit where i eat.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UberBeemer said:


> What are my damages? What rights were violated? Where is the tort?
> 
> They wasted my time. That's all. I drive in Lakewood every day. I prefer not to shit where i eat.


Really? You were pulled over on the false premise if a traffic infraction because a senior cop wanted to interfere in his adult daughters life. Fine, don't speak to a lawyer abd potentially lose out on a hefty lawsuit. So in other words, let a lawyer decide what to do. Sheesh!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've been pulled over three times... for rolling through a stop sign, failing to stop at a right turn on red, and for speeding.

Every time the officer let me off with a warning.

Every time the pax have been totally cool... making sure they're buckled up. One lady even tried to talk the officer out of giving me a ticket. I'm thinking "Lady please shut up, he's not giving me a ticket."


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

UberBeemer said:


> What are my damages? What rights were violated? Where is the tort?
> 
> They wasted my time. That's all. I drive in Lakewood every day. I prefer not to shit where i eat.


Technically they illegally seized you and your car. Official abuse of power. False arrest: the time you were not free to leave was an arrest.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Technically they illegally seized you and your car. Official abuse of power. False arrest: the time you were not free to leave was an arrest.


No. Being pulled over is not an arrest. Abuse of power? I can see that. But in the end, my "damages" were only about an hour of my time. Not worth the cost of a lawsuit. Even if i recovered damages.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I did have something like this happen,

The passenger got ticketed for littering. The drunken B tried to blame it on me.

"Mam, it was the passenger side of the car"


Her lying made the cops go from a verbal warning to writing her the $500 ticket.

There was never any serious discussion of giving me the ticket.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I did have something like this happen,
> 
> The passenger got ticketed for littering. The drunken B tried to blame it on me.
> 
> ...


I hit a pedestrian downtown. She didn't seem to know how to shut her mouth when the cops came. He told me to get my shit and get out of there. That just set her mouth off even more. Both her and her friend got arrested. Bad day for her. Got hit by a car then got arrested&#128556;


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I did have something like this happen,
> 
> The passenger got ticketed for littering. The drunken B tried to blame it on me.
> 
> ...


I've had passengers throw litter out the window, and usually they were very unrefined in other ways as well. I've always kind of hoped there was a police car behind me when my paxhole does that.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

I got pulled over because I honked at an undercover cop because he was going waaayyyy to slow (about 15 in a 25) in single lane traffic. When he approached my vehicle, he said "what's the hurry" in a nasty condescending tone. I told him my hurry is that I'm trying to get the pax to their destination and that hes facking with my hustle by going so slow. He then ask where I'm headed. I asked the passenger if it was ok if I tell him. Then he abruptly says "I'm asking you, not the passenger" I then told him "where I'm headed has no revelancy to this traffic stop" when he saw I wasnt scared nor budging, he told me to stop being a [email protected]$$ and to "drive safely". The rest of the ride, me and the pax were just going in on how much of a d!(k the cop was.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ConkeyCrack said:


> I got pulled over because I honked at an undercover cop because he was going waaayyyy to slow (about 15 in a 25) in single lane traffic. When he approached my vehicle, he said "what's the hurry" in a nasty condescending tone. I told him my hurry is that I'm trying to get the pax to their destination and that hes facking with my hustle by going so slow. He then ask where I'm headed. I asked the passenger if it was ok if I tell him. Then he abruptly says "I'm asking you, not the passenger" I then told him "where I'm headed has no revelancy to this traffic stop" when he saw I wasnt scared nor budging, he told me to stop being a [email protected]$$ and to "drive safely". The rest of the ride, me and the pax were just going in on how much of a d!(k the cop was.


 I found out the hard way about a law that is rarely enforced. Apparently you're only allowed to honk your horn in emergency situations. I somehow left that traffic stop with six citations that day&#128545;. That traffic stop also led to an internal affairs investigation as well as special prosecutors being brought in&#129318;‍♀


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

A vehicle unreasonably or unnecessarily obstructing traffic by operating too slowly is dangerous.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Have any of you ever been pulled over by our law enforcement friends while hustling RS, with pax in the car?
> 
> ...


Several police interactions while doing Uber - most recently after Christmas. It was a Lyft ping (of course) and as soon as I show up to pickup, police all over the road. I ask the officer who comes up to my car "so how safe is this going to be?" and he snickers.

"He's harmless - he just isn't welcome here anymore" and gave me his card.

No issues and his dad tipped well too.

Apparently his gf dumped him and we wouldn't leave.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Twice I've been pulled over with pax, the first one was with a young gay pax with tattoos on his face who had a court appearance that he didn't go to, I passed a black car in between the right lane and the breakdown lane, he was trying to switch lanes but was very slow at it, it turned out to be a state police officer that pulled me over. 

Once the officer approached me he noticed my uber sticker and asked me if I was ubering, told him yes, then his attention was drawn to the pax, when he noticed he was nervous and the tattoos he started questioning him. 

The guy gave the officer a fake name, the officer went back to his cruiser and noticed something fishy, he then asked him again his name and again gave another fake name. 

The officer went back to his cruiser again and then came and asked him to get out of the car, at that point there was a second state trooper there, finally he fessed up, his belongings and my trunk were searched. 

At the end the officer came to me and said that the guy was giving false info but they were going to let him go and it was up to me whether to take him or not, I told the officer yes, then he said to me to drive careful. 

Finally the guy called his bf to tell him to give me 5 stars since the ride was under his name, he tipped me in cash at the end, in the end I made like $50 for the ride after all the time we were held up, it was like a 15 miles ride. 

The second time was a pissed off cop when I suddenly came to a stop to yield a passing ambulance, he quickly let me go without a peep.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> NEVER GIVE POLICE PERMISSION TO SEARCH.
> NEVER
> 
> 
> Ever


Some lawyer on tiktok says if they ask to search vehicle then you reply "What is your probable cause". Other than he says that don't say anything to police other except answer direct questions. The days when you could say 'sorry I know I was doing 120 in the 35 zone but I'm late getting home to feed my pregnant goldfish' and the cop lets you off are long gone.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

DollarFree said:


> Some lawyer on tiktok says if they ask to search vehicle then you reply "What is your probable cause". Other than he says that don't say anything to police other except answer direct questions. The days when you could say 'sorry I know I was doing 120 in the 35 zone but I'm late getting home to feed my pregnant goldfish' and the cop lets you off are long gone.


Umm...okay. But what if you had a pregnant guppy at home? Surely that warrants a free pass, right?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

KevinJohnson said:


> Not sure after 20 years of watching Cops on TV people still answer yes.
> 
> If the police ask permission that means they are NOT allowed too.


Cops is a TV show. They're not going to show you the time someone said no, the officer made them wait while they got a warrant and then didn't find anything.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Been pulled over 2 times now with PAX in the car.

First one was when I picked up an attractive female on the side of the road late at night who barely had any clothing on. Apparently the police were watching her for a while when I picked her up.

https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/almost-arrested-lost-and-disgusted.315101/
Second was pick up a group from a local bar where someone was threatening to shoot up the place.

https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/pulled-over-with-pax-at-gun-point.414038/


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Have any of you ever been pulled over by our law enforcement friends while hustling RS, with pax in the car?
> 
> ...


Yes and was nervous, I got a nice black cop who was great, he noticed someone in back seat and asked me to step out to his car. I said to passenger before I got out do you want to call another Uber and she said no I'm fine, I used to have a CDL class A and let the medical lapse and they suspended my license, the cop said I am not going to take any action but you need to go to DMV and update your situation, after I dropped her that's where I went, very happy with that, even my passenger was great she tipped me 5.00. I was nervous because I carry a gun with permit and didn't want the passenger to know this but the cop said nothing..............

It really showed me how with technology they were able to get me, I wasn't speeding or anything, I didn't ask but think they may have a system where any license plate in view of their car gets run, not sure maybe some else knows, maybe he just decided to run mine.....


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

franksoprano said:


> I was nervous because I carry a gun with permit and didn't want the passenger to know this but the cop said nothing..............


I've only had my gun come up as a topic of conversation in 2 of the 4 times I had a pax with me when I was pulled over. Pax didn't say anything about it afterwards, but I'm always afraid some paxhole will get me fired because the cop asks me about my gun.

The cops know I have a CCW permit when they run my plates and so I hand them my permit with my license when they get to the window.

One time when I didn't have a passenger, I was parked waiting for a ride request and police interrogated me because I was "suspicious". The cop was telling me my gun was against Uber policy and the he threatened to call Uber himself and tell him I had a gun. Why? I don't know. I guess he just didn't like guns. He told me I couldn't wait in that area and had to drive elsewhere, even though I could see no plausible reason why I couldn't be parked where I was.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Demon said:


> Cops is a TV show. They're not going to show you the time someone said no, the officer made them wait while they got a warrant and then didn't find anything.


That's not how warrants work.

There isn't a Judge downtown at the courthouse at 10pm waiting to sign warrants to search cars.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> That's not how warrants work.
> 
> There isn't a Judge downtown at the courthouse at 10pm waiting to sign warrants to search cars.


Not true. There are judges on call, via facetime, and they can issue warrants at all hours. The use this for DUI and other traffic stops they feel might be appropriate.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I've only had my gun come up as a topic of conversation in 2 of the 4 times I had a pax with me when I was pulled over. Pax didn't say anything about it afterwards, but I'm always afraid some paxhole will get me fired because the cop asks me about my gun.
> 
> The cops know I have a CCW permit when they run my plates and so I hand them my permit with my license when they get to the window.
> 
> One time when I didn't have a passenger, I was parked waiting for a ride request and police interrogated me because I was "suspicious". The cop was telling me my gun was against Uber policy and the he threatened to call Uber himself and tell him I had a gun. Why? I don't know. I guess he just didn't like guns. He told me I couldn't wait in that area and had to drive elsewhere, even though I could see no plausible reason why I couldn't be parked where I was.


Interesting, I know cops are human you really don't know what your gonna get. I had my permit with my license and because he didn't ask I didn't reveal it. And yes if passengers hears you carry could get you fired if they report it.



UberBeemer said:


> Not true. There are judges on call, via facetime, and they can issue warrants at all hours. The use this for DUI and other traffic stops they feel might be appropriate.


When I think about it more you are probably right...........


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Not true. There are judges on call, via facetime, and they can issue warrants at all hours. The use this for DUI and other traffic stops they feel might be appropriate.


They work all night on weekends around here.

heard from several passengers who got warrants issued at like 2-3:00 am.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> They work all night on weekends around here.
> 
> heard from several passengers who got warrants issued at like 2-3:00 am.


Fortunately I have never had these issues but with a little logic you know with the crime that occurs in USA I think this is true...........

I get it, WTF do I know...............


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Have any of you ever been pulled over by our law enforcement friends while hustling RS, with pax in the car?
> 
> ...


Been pulled over 4 times with PAX.

3 times was late night after picking up at a bar. Left parking lot and made u-turns I shouldn't have. Cops pounced on me thinking I was driving drunk from the bars. Soon as they saw I was rideshare, they let me go without even ID checks. All pax laughed it off.

4th one, I was on my way to a pickup. Friday night on Route 66, pre-pandemic. Very busy. Pax was waiting on a corner I couldn't stop at. Had to pull off at next street. Didn't use turn signal, cop behind me popped his lights on. Pax calls, "where are you?". I said "Uh, I'm actually the car that the cop pulled over". 10 seconds later she jumps in the car, cop hadn't even come up yet. He comes over, I explain rideshare and he let me go with a warning. Pax tipped me $10, convinced it was somehow her fault.

Honestly, most of the time I'm driving, even not logged on, I leave my Lyft amp on. Cops really tend to leave me alone. Other times I got pulled, I didn't have it on.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

In Florida I do not need to notify LEO if I'm carrying unless they ask. However, when I get pulled over I automatically have in my right hand my Carry Permit, my Driver License, My Insurance Card and my Registration in that order. The first thing they see is my carry permit. I generally have good results following this routine.

Some officers thank me for letting them know, some hand me back my carry permit and say I don't need this. A few have asked more information like where is my firearm and asked that I keep my hands away from it. Only one time have I ever been disarmed and my firearm unloaded and slide removed. This was from an officer responding to a burglary in process call where someone called the 911 on me when I was working on company property on the side of our warehouse one Sunday evening.

I found having a carry permit and respectfully presenting it has got me out of several speeding tickets.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> No. Being pulled over is not an arrest. Abuse of power? I can see that. But in the end, my "damages" were only about an hour of my time. Not worth the cost of a lawsuit. Even if i recovered damages.


You could tell the court that all of the flashing and strobing red, blue, and clear lights gave you an epileptic seizure which in turn contributed to you having nonstop horrific flashbacks of the late 70's disco era... &#129315; just sayin' &#128064;


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

The police are one of the most dangerous things about driving for Uber. Having to pay for a ticket isn't that big of a deal, but if you get too many you can get kicked of Uber. The problem is if you're a full time Uber driver you're on the road constantly, which means you're a lot more likely to get tickets.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

No. Why would that happen?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> No. Why would that happen?


Well here's a few reasons. I mean I'm sure there's more but these should provide a good read for now &#128513;



kingcorey321 said:


> Yes . I got pulled over with pax .
> Officer walks up.
> Me officer i have a cpl and my pistol on me .
> Office said ok no problem . I turned right on red.
> ...





Trafficat said:


> I had a few times. Twice it led to a 1 star rating, and the first time I got a 1 star the officer who pulled me over was obviously fishing and said I made a bad turn in a direction that I didn't even turn since he started following me. Pax was very upset and demanded a refund and Lyft refunded her and she gave me a 1 star.
> 
> A second time, it was where I came to a stop sign and did a left turn and basically cut off the officer who was coming from the left. There is no way the officer was not speeding excessively. Even though the pax acted cool and said she thought I did not do anything wrong, I got a bad ratingbut On a third time I picked up now pax from an illegal curb and the pax did not down rate me.
> 
> ...





Seamus said:


> Yes, got pulled over coming out of a train station for "Disobeying a traffic device". PO said I made a left turn where it wasn't allowed. Problem was there was no sign and the pax started defending me to the PO. He gave me the ticket anyway. The lady yelled at the cop and told him he was dead wrong. She said she'd go to court as a witness. She felt bad for me and gave me a nice tip.
> 
> I went to court and the ticket got dismissed. (There really was no sign so I have no idea why he gave me the ticket in the first place) I didn't take her up on her offer to be a witness.





Taxi2Uber said:


> Yes, I have.
> Cop walks up and asks if I was driving Uber and if the riders were my customers.
> Then he asked me for my DL, then asked the riders for theirs.
> Riders said "I'm not giving you my ID, and you're wasting time because the driver(me) did nothing wrong."
> ...





NicFit said:


> My brake light went out one time, don't know how I got so lucky to be pulled over since I checked them the day before. The pax were cool about it, the cop didn't give me a ticket and no bad rating. It was just one of those what else could I do moments. Now I have a car that will tell me if a light is out and they are led for longer life so it doesn't happen again. Only time in over a decade since I got pulled over so just going to say that was bad luck and hope it never happens again





_Tron_ said:


> Yes. I had loaded up 4 pax on Uber X that had had some cocktails and were on their way to dinner. That's the way it's supposed to work, right? But I had a problem with the woman sitting directly behind me in that she declined to buckle up. I am a somewhat atypical driver in that I always get pax buckled before departing. Everyone needed a prompt, but it took three iterations of asking to to get that one lady to fasten in. The last exchange was:
> 
> driver: "PLEASE, put your seat belt on."
> pax: "Really!?"
> ...





Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Several times.
> Mostly for burned tag/tailight. No tickets.
> Once for speeding. Ticket reduced to 74 in a 65 zone. Went to court. No contest plea - adjudication witheld.
> No flak from any riders.





UberBeemer said:


> Twice.
> 
> Once for speeding. Deputies hidden in a church lot right after speed limit drops from 50 to 40. Pax were 3 young guys, who honestly looked happy he wasn't asking them to step out. 5 stars, but no tip.
> 
> ...





FLKeys said:


> Been pulled over 2 times now with PAX in the car.
> 
> First one was when I picked up an attractive female on the side of the road late at night who barely had any clothing on. Apparently the police were watching her for a while when I picked her up.
> 
> ...





franksoprano said:


> Yes and was nervous, I got a nice black cop who was great, he noticed someone in back seat and asked me to step out to his car. I said to passenger before I got out do you want to call another Uber and she said no I'm fine, I used to have a CDL class A and let the medical lapse and they suspended my license, the cop said I am not going to take any action but you need to go to DMV and update your situation, after I dropped her that's where I went, very happy with that, even my passenger was great she tipped me 5.00. I was nervous because I carry a gun with permit and didn't want the passenger to know this but the cop said nothing..............
> 
> It really showed me how with technology they were able to get me, I wasn't speeding or anything, I didn't ask but think they may have a system where any license plate in view of their car gets run, not sure maybe some else knows, maybe he just decided to run mine.....





ABQuber said:


> Been pulled over 4 times with PAX.
> 
> 3 times was late night after picking up at a bar. Left parking lot and made u-turns I shouldn't have. Cops pounced on me thinking I was driving drunk from the bars. Soon as they saw I was rideshare, they let me go without even ID checks. All pax laughed it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## excel2345 (Dec 14, 2015)

#1husler said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Have any of you ever been pulled over by our law enforcement friends while hustling RS, with pax in the car?
> 
> ...


Picked up a woman headed for work. All of a sudden blue lights went on and I pulled over

Officer came up and asked if I knew why he pulled me over, told him no clue!

You have a brake light out.

Officer, I didn't know that, I will get it fixed asap. (fixed it an hour later) Officer gave me a warning and sent me on my way.

Pax was quiet and said thank you when we arrived at her office.

Pax then proceeded to 1 star and reported unsafe vehicle to uber

Uber immediately suspended my account and it took three days to get reinstated.

Turned out to be a very expensive ride for me


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

I picked up 3 drunks from out of town at the local bar. The first 2 came out followed by a drunk overweight guy over 6 feet tall. It took them ten minutes to squeeze him in the front seat. I was a 90 day rookie and didn't have enough sense to cancel the trip. He kept hitting me with his elbow saying to take them to the best fast food joint in the area. I said the trip is scheduled to the hotel and that's where I'm going. He was friendly but overly aggressive.

I decided it was best to speed up and get this trip over with asap and I was not going to let a yellow light turning red stop me either. I went thru and 30 seconds later I had the boys in blue pulling me over. He asked for my documents but they were in the glove compartment. My front passenger yells "My knees are stuck against the glove compartment officer and why the hell did you pull is over anyway." The rear passengers started yelling the same too.

The officer said are you an Uber driver? I said yes. He said I can see why you were rushing to get them to their destination. He said let me check your license real quick and I will send you on your way. From that point going forward I went from rookie to veteran. No more bar pickups.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

excel2345 said:


> Picked up a woman headed for work. All of a sudden blue lights went on and I pulled over
> 
> Officer came up and asked if I knew why he pulled me over, told him no clue!
> 
> ...


the woman reported you as such because she would get that ride free and probably the next two rides free for been in such an unsafe vehicle. with riders just imagine that a gun is pointed to ur head and all you got to do is give them the bullet to shoot you and the chances are they'll do it if they can get ahead somehow as you are just a stranger a nobody to them.

You can get LED replacement lights for the brake lights so they last forever and a day. Do it for the tail lights as well and even the parking lights but probably keep the standard headlights as cops may give you grief having different then OEM bulbs for the headlights and most LED headlights are far too bright making them illegal for road use.



ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I picked up 3 drunks from out of town at the local bar. The first 2 came out followed by a drunk overweight guy over 6 feet tall. It took them ten minutes to squeeze him in the front seat. I was a 90 day rookie and didn't have enough sense to cancel the trip. He kept hitting me with his elbow saying to take them to the best fast food joint in the area. I said the trip is scheduled to the hotel and that's where I'm going. He was friendly but overly aggressive.
> 
> I decided it was best to speed up and get this trip over with asap and I was not going to let a yellow light turning red stop me either. I went thru and 30 seconds later I had the boys in blue pulling me over. He asked for my documents but they were in the glove compartment. My front passenger yells "My knees are stuck against the glove compartment officer and why the hell did you pull is over anyway." The rear passengers started yelling the same too.
> 
> The officer said are you an Uber driver? I said yes. He said I can see why you were rushing to get them to their destination. He said let me check your license real quick and I will send you on your way. From that point going forward I went from rookie to veteran. No more bar pickups.


picked up a guy named Jock and he was quite memorable because every time I made him laugh Jock would punch my arm so by the end of the ride my arm was quite numb and was numb for the next couple of hours later. Jock was a good bloke though so still got a 5 stars.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> NEVER GIVE POLICE PERMISSION TO SEARCH.
> NEVER
> 
> 
> Ever


Sometimes they don't need your permission, but if they ask you say no.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

I’d like to take my turn to respond. No, I have never been pulled over by police with a pax in the car.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

4 times in 6 years. 

48 in 35 for a ticket, pax very nice about it. 
Head light out ( it had just burnt out) catch and release, no problem with pax
Stopped on a highway, officer claimed i was doing 85 in a 70. I told him I think he was mistaken (I was doing 75), pax started yelling at him, he bid me good night ( I think he might have gotten a reading on car next to me) 
Touched a yellow line, cop stopped me for possible dui, let go obviously, pax irritated at cop. 

All cases pax happy they weren't driving.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

somedriverguy said:


> Sometimes they don't need your permission, but if they ask you say no.


Always piss on your territory. And your territory is the Bill of Rights.
Whether they ask or not ... you say the words "You do not have my permission to search me, my car, my premises." Adapt per your situation. 
Do what the officer tells you to do. I she says get outta the car ... do it. 
If she says open the door so I can take a look inside say "You do NOT have my permission to search my car." If she insists, give her the keys and say it again, "You do not have my permission to search." 
Say that till she tells you to STFU. Seriously. That much. 
You're being recorded, so be nice. Follow instructions (including STFU).

It's easy actually.
Insist on your rights, follow orders.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> One time when I didn't have a passenger, I was parked waiting for a ride request and police interrogated me because I was "suspicious".


I've had this happen several times, probably a dozen or more . Usually uneventful, once cop wanted to search my car, I wouldn't let him. He called in the K-9 unit and I was on my way in 10 minutes. Another time 5 or 6 cops showed up, blocked the exits to the parking lot and boxed me in. I guess I wasn't who they thought because they didn't even run my license.

Last year, well 2019, on st paddy's day, I had a cute lady cop roll up on me in a dark parking lot, a closed business of some sort. I was just taking a break waiting for the surge to go up. After I told her I was working, we started talking, exchanging stories about drunken stupidity and what not. 
After a few minutes she got a call about a possible armed robbery, as she was leaving she said she said if she sees me later she was going to pull me over so she could get my info, never happened though.



#1husler said:


> Have any of you ever been pulled over by our law enforcement friends while hustling RS, with pax in the car?


3 times that I recall, there may be more. Where i live there are a lot of smaller towns and if you're on the road after 10pm, esp on the weekend, you'll eventually get pulled over. In the bigger cites you practically have to commit a felony to get pulled over, but the smaller (and richer) cites, you get pulled over for anything.

All 3 times pax tipped. From most recent to first time. 
3) picked up a guy at a bar in a around midnight. There were 3 or 4 cop cars in the parking lot. I drove towards them and then turned to exit the parking lot from a side entrance/exit. To them it looked like i was trying to avoid them, which wasn't the case, gps kicked in and it was easier that way. Ran my DL, pax was cool about it and tipped.

2) I was approaching an intersection, as I hit my blinker i must have pushed it forward and caused my high beams to flash. Cop pulled me over, my pax was a 55-60 yo woman was apologizing. He approached and told my why I was pulled over, asked for my DL and insurance card and went to his car to run it. Young cop, my pax started cracking jokes about the cop, foul jokes. She was funny. We made jokes at his expense the rest of the ride. 
She apologized again and tipped $10.00 on a minimum fare.

1) the first time, Sunday night 130 am sometime in 2015. Picked up a pax from at a bar it was 4.6 surge. Uber was new to my area. He was on us1 going south, he passed me before I was out of the parking lot. I pulled out going North. He was the only other car on the road. I saw him make a u turn in my rear view and just knew. I even told my pax,, we both knew I was going to get pulled over.

He hauled ass and caught up to me about 3/4 of a mile later. Followed me for a mile or more. He finally lit me up and pulled me over. The reason he used, my window tint looked too dark.

At 1:30AM.

From behind! (In FL we can legally have pretty dark window tint. The rear window and rear sides can be considerably darker than the front sides, which can be fairly dark themselves. No one gets hassled here for window tint unless its mirrored.) So, he asks for my DL and insurance and asks me to step out of the car. I do. I tell him I'm an uber driver, he has no idea what Uber is. 2 more cops show up. One of them knows what Uber is and explains it to the cop 1. I was nervous because Uber wasn't exactly legal yet, not illegal either, just stuck in the grey area. After a while cop 1 says he wants to frisk my passenger and asks if he can search my car to get him out or something like that. I refuse. We go back and forth. What are you hiding? Nothing, just dont want my car searched. Back and forth.

After a few minutes I ask if I can get my phone out of my car, I gave him some bs about having to check in with Uber because I've been stopped for a while. My pax is out of the car talking to one of the other cops. He escorts me to the car. As I get close I see a baggie on my hood, looked like about an 1/8th of weed.

I freaked and I got a little loud,, I thought I was being set up. The cop with my pax kinda me know it wasn't on me plus the look on my pax's face. Turns out the dumb ass gave it up.

Cop 1 used this to search my car. Honestly he may have tricked me into giving permission, I dont really remember. I'd like to think I'm smarter than that but I kind of recall him asking after telling me he was going to search it.

They searched it to, made a frigen mess.

When all was said and done, my pax got a notice to appear, apologized to me profusely, and tipped me a $20. (I actually tried to turn it down, one of only 3 times I turned a tip down, he insisted and I accepted) I got paid 4.6 x .20 for the 40 minutes us the 10 minute, 5 mile ride. 
Cop did test my windows, they were within 1 or 2 %. I ran into this pax a few times since and ecen drove him once. He wanted to fight it, lawyer told him it would be pointless. He tried anyway and ended up having to take a class & pay a fine, it would be sealed in X months if he didn't get in trouble.

Had my car searched another time, shortly after the time with the weed pax. Was pulled over on my way to pick up a pax. It was near ugly town, I changed my direction of turn when the gps kicked in. Cops sitting in parking lot across the street. It looked like I was avoiding them, I get it. I even told them so. Young buck cop was a jack ass. Had me out of the car, patted me down, hands on the hood and cuffed, for their protection. 5 cops, young buck was 6'4" 280. Their protection, pfft.

Cop was sure I just scored some dope. Wanted to search my car. I refused. Back and forth, I still refused. One of the cops saw two a few white pills in change holder thing.

Young buck got all excited, letting me know they didn't need permission now. The white pills were generic migraine pills, like Excedrin. He pulled out this huge book and looked them up. They made a mess, and finally let me go. One of the cops I kinda knew, older guy. His kid played soccer with my kid. We didn't realize we knew each other until it was over. I saw him another night and he told me what I already knew. I looked suspicious the way I changed directions AND Young buck is an ass.

Now, the best part was a few days later. I was cleaning out my car, mainly my center console and glove compartment. There was a ton of crap in there, mostly junk and then it all got stuffed back in after the search. My center console had an insert that lifts out. Underneath the insert, I see a white pill . Oh shit. A pax had given me a Vicodin as a tip probably two months prior, maybe more. It was in my car the whole time. Twice i had my car searched and twice they didn't find it.


----------



## daveinlv (Jun 9, 2017)

NicFit said:


> For a brake light? That's a fix it ticket at most


Back a couple of years ago, before I quit driving because of the "Commie_Flu", I had a couple of riders in the back seat, and I noticed a cop behind me and then noticed he turned his lights on. I pulled over and he walked up and
told me my brake lights were out. He said "I'm not gonna give you a ticket, as it would cost you $200 if I did.. Please get it fixed soonest!!".. Before this, I always believed the old "fixit ticket" as you mentioned.. I'm in Las Vegas and I guess Metro PD needs the money..


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Always piss on your territory. And your territory is the Bill of Rights.
> Whether they ask or not ... you say the words "You do not have my permission to search me, my car, my premises." Adapt per your situation.
> Do what the officer tells you to do. I she says get outta the car ... do it.
> If she says open the door so I can take a look inside say "You do NOT have my permission to search my car." If she insists, give her the keys and say it again, "You do not have my permission to search."
> ...


Keep in mind the cop can detain you while they get a warrant.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Demon said:


> Keep in mind the cop can detain you while they get a warrant.


Sorry wrong. Please read Rodriguez v United States. A traffic stop can only take long enough to cite for the witnessed violations.
If you can prove me wrong, please cite the law and court case.

You can be arrested for DWI without a breathalyzer. No warrant needed. Uberbastid is talking Searches.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rodriguez_v._United_States


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

KevinJohnson said:


> Sorry wrong. Please read Rodriguez v United States.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rodriguez_v._United_States


Not what that case says.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

ConkeyCrack said:


> I got pulled over because I honked at an undercover cop because he was going waaayyyy to slow (about 15 in a 25) in single lane traffic. When he approached my vehicle, he said "what's the hurry" in a nasty condescending tone. I told him my hurry is that I'm trying to get the pax to their destination and that hes facking with my hustle by going so slow. He then ask where I'm headed. I asked the passenger if it was ok if I tell him. Then he abruptly says "I'm asking you, not the passenger" I then told him "where I'm headed has no revelancy to this traffic stop" when he saw I wasnt scared nor budging, he told me to stop being a [email protected]$$ and to "drive safely". The rest of the ride, me and the pax were just going in on how much of a d!(k the cop was.


Talking smack to a cop doesn't ever get you anywhere. You can smartass your way into a ticket but you can never smartass your way out of one. This cop was never going to give you a ticket.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Sorry wrong. Please read Rodriguez v United States. A traffic stop can only take long enough to cite for the witnessed violations.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rodriguez_v._United_States


Actually they are able to detain you to get a warrant for a blood-alcohol test if you refuse to blow.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBeemer said:


> Actually they are able to detain you to get a warrant for a blood-alcohol test if you refuse to blow.


And to search your vehicle.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Demon said:


> And to search your vehicle.


Please cite the Court case and/or Law.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

KevinJohnson said:


> Please cite the Court case and/or Law.


Coolidge v Hampshire.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Demon said:


> Coolidge v Hampshire.


Coolidge was not a roadside traffic stop. Police showed up at his house.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> Keep in mind the cop can detain you while they get a warrant.


It's not quite that simple.

They need a valid reason to detain you. Simply refusing to give consent to search your car is NOT a valid reason.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> It's not quite that simple.
> 
> They need a valid reason to detain you. Simply refusing to give consent to search your car is NOT a valid reason.


Depends on probable cause. Its a bit fuzzy, and PC gives them a lot of leeway.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

KevinJohnson said:


> Coolidge was not a roadside traffic stop. Police showed up at his house.


It shows police can get a warrant from a judge.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Depends on probable cause. Its a bit fuzzy, and PC gives them a lot of leeway.


Probable cause would be a valid reason to detain. Getting a warrant is more complex.

Now, as you said, probable cause is the issue. A cop who isn't opposed to, uh stretching the truth can find probable cause where in many ways but refusing to give consent is not one of them.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Demon said:


> It shows police can get a warrant from a judge.


A warrant to search a house is completely different. 
A driver stopped on the side of the road which is the point of the post.

Read Rodriguez


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> A warrant to search a house is completely different.
> A driver stopped on the side of the road which is the point of the post.
> 
> Read Rodriguez


That precedent isn't fool proof. If an officer believes their safety is at risk, they don't need a warrant. If an officer pulls you over and has probable cause, (which isn't necessarily difficult to claim, by the way) they don't. If you are being arrested, they dont, if they think a search will produce relevant evidence, they don't. And, if they impound, they can search without a warrant.

Like i said, they have a lot of leeway.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

UberBeemer said:


> That precedent isn't fool proof. If an officer believes their safety is at risk, they don't need a warrant. If an officer pulls you over and has probable cause, (which isn't necessarily difficult to claim, by the way) they don't. If you are being arrested, they dont, if they think a search will produce relevant evidence, they don't. And, if they impound, they can search without a warrant.
> 
> Like i said, they have a lot of leeway.


Agree. 
Everytime police are forced to follow the fourth amendment they create new lies and procedures to violate it.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Agree.
> Everytime police are forced to follow the fourth amendment they create new lies and procedures to violate it.


Often enough. These are usually the types of cops that insist on a parallel between blue lives matter and black lives matter.

Nobody woke up one day and chose to be born black. But every cop chose to be a cop.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

KevinJohnson said:


> A warrant to search a house is completely different.
> A driver stopped on the side of the road which is the point of the post.
> 
> Read Rodriguez


I did. It doesn't say what you think it says.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Demon said:


> I did. It doesn't say what you think it says.


Still waiting for you to cite a court case that proves me wrong.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> Keep in mind the cop can detain you while they get a warrant.


Sure they can.
And prolly will.

And, during that wait time did you know that it's important to keep asking this: "Am I under arrest? Can I go now?" Every five minutes ... ask that of someone there. Be polite. You're being recorded. Follow their instructions. Don't answer questions. Keep asking if you can go.

They can detain for "a reasonable period of time". How long is that? Fifteen minutes? Half hour? Two hours? Every state and every region will answer that differently. Give your lawyer the ammo he needs.

It gives your lawyer a chance to get the whole thing kicked IF you don't consent to search.
Then it boils down to "Did the officer have reasonable cause to make the stop in the first place."
And that's a legal question that I am not qualified to answer; but I wanna give my lawyer the opportunity to ask it.

It is _very_ common for traffic stop searches to be overturned, unless you give permission.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> They can detain for "a reasonable period of time". How long is that? Fifteen minutes? Half hour? Two hours? Every state and every region will answer that differently. Give your lawyer the ammo he needs.


Read Rodriguez



UberBastid said:


> Can I go now?" Every five minutes ... ask that of someone there. Be polite


Yes, exactly.


----------



## goliver28 (Feb 7, 2019)

Yes it happened to me three times. The first time was with 2 passengers and because I made an improper turn they pulled me over. It didn’t really feel awkward I guess because they really didn’t care. The cops let me go with a warning because I never had any accidents or points on my license. 
The second time a TLC cop pulled me over because there’s a sign(that A LOT of people miss) that says you can’t go straight 7am - 10am Monday - Friday except buses. After the light turned green I went straight and the TLC cop was STANDING in the middle of the street with his hand out. They know people will fall for the trap and they just wait there. I explained to the passenger that I had no idea about the sign and she very nicely understood. I disputed the ticket and it kept being postponed until it just finally got dismissed. 
The third time after I drove past a green light, an unmarked police car came up behind me and put the siren on. I pulled over thinking they wanted to go past me but they were actually pulling me over. I was so confused and thought maybe I had a taillight out. I put my window down and the cop said hello and I said hello back. The cop on the other side of my car knocked on the window for my passenger to put her window down. She put it down and the cop said hello. Then they went back in their car and drove off. We were so dumbfounded but what was funny to me was that my passenger thought she was going to get arrested because she has a bad history with cops.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

#1husler said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Have any of you ever been pulled over by our law enforcement friends while hustling RS, with pax in the car?
> 
> ...


That happened to me once just once... I was making a left turn which was at an angle... there was no u-turn sign but it was far back and it wasn't at the intersection itself...

So it was very very easy to miss. but the cops were not having it and they gave me the ticket anyway! I did have a passenger in the car and she got really mad at the police and started cursing at them....


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

KevinJohnson said:


> Still waiting for you to cite a court case that proves me wrong.


And I have. Cops can obtain a warrant from a judge. You not understanding the ruling doesn't mean you're right and I need to "prove you wrong". 
The Rodriguez doesn't say a cop can't get a warrant.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

ConkeyCrack said:


> I got pulled over because I honked at an undercover cop because he was going waaayyyy to slow (about 15 in a 25) in single lane traffic. When he approached my vehicle, he said "what's the hurry" in a nasty condescending tone. I told him my hurry is that I'm trying to get the pax to their destination and that hes facking with my hustle by going so slow. He then ask where I'm headed. I asked the passenger if it was ok if I tell him. Then he abruptly says "I'm asking you, not the passenger" I then told him "where I'm headed has no revelancy to this traffic stop" when he saw I wasnt scared nor budging, he told me to stop being a [email protected]$$ and to "drive safely". The rest of the ride, me and the pax were just going in on how much of a d!(k the cop was.


I love it when somebody stands up to the man. Congrats!!!



Coachman said:


> Talking smack to a cop doesn't ever get you anywhere. You can smartass your way into a ticket but you can never smartass your way out of one. This cop was never going to give you a ticket.


I can confirm from personal experience that kissing ass will not get you out of ticket 9 out of 10 times and you will end up just looking like an idiot when you still get handed your tickets so you might as well speak your peace anyway. You will be surprised the level of respect you receive for not being a coward. Kissing ass doesn't work plain and simple. Hot and sexy yes, kissing ass no.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Kissing ass doesn't work plain and simple. Hot and sexy yes, kissing ass no.


I tried 'hot n sexy' once.
I think maybe she wasn't into ... um ... you know, the opposite gender ...


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Demon said:


> And I have. Cops can obtain a warrant from a judge. You not understanding the ruling doesn't mean you're right and I need to "prove you wrong".
> The Rodriguez doesn't say a cop can't get a warrant.


You obviously failed to read and comprehend the ruling from the Supreme Court of the United States. Even after explaining to you multiple times. 
Police cannot hold you at the side of the road while they get a warrant to search your car.

Your spouting off that they can is complete fabrication. The sooner you STFU the better.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> Police cannot hold you at the side of the road while they get a warrant to search your car.


which is exactly why you need to keep asking, "Can I go now? Or am I under arrest?"
Then wait five minutes and ask. "Am I free to go now?"
Then wait a few minutes and ask ....

rinse, repeat

You are establishing your request for freedom ... and recording their refusal ...


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> Coolidge v Hampshire.


Lol. Such a clown.

Not only is this case in no way on topic, the defendant, Edward Coolidge, in this case, THE CASE YOU CITED, had a murder conviction thrown out because the Supreme Court ruled the search ILLEGAL.

Mr Coolidge is still to this day, a free man.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> You obviously failed to read and comprehend the ruling from the Supreme Court of the United States. Even after explaining to you multiple times.
> Police cannot hold you at the side of the road while they get a warrant to search your car.
> 
> Your spouting off that they can is complete fabrication. The sooner you STFU the better.


Kevin, the case you cited is legit, but, somewhat irrelevant. Police have the ability to acquire a warrant with the equivilant of a facetime app by making a call to an on-call judge, in an instant.

This argument is pointless.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

UberBeemer said:


> Kevin, the case you cited is legit, but, somewhat irrelevant. Police have the ability to acquire a warrant with the equivilant of a facetime app by making a call to an on-call judge, in an instant.
> 
> This argument is pointless.


Well if so it should be very simple for somebody to show me a case where that has happened. Send me the news link. I will read it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> And I have. Cops can obtain a warrant from a judge. You not understanding the ruling doesn't mean you're right and I need to "prove you wrong".
> The Rodriguez doesn't say a cop can't get a warrant.


No one is saying a cop cannot get a warrant. This is common knowledge.

The discussion is about being detained while they do so. Jfc


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Well if so it should be very simple for somebody to show me a case where that has happened. Send me the news link. I will read it.


It was in the Northwest Hearald, a suburban paper here, a couple of years ago. McHenry and Lake County, Illinois, and a few others, adopted a zero tolerance policy pertaining to DUI cases. DUI is a big problem here, and people were advised by their lawyers that if they refuse the curbside sobriety tests, they would buy themselves time to detoxify. A refusal was an automatic two week suspension pending hearing, but that was enough to put a reasonable doubt in play about a lack of sobriety tests, or a delay that taints the results because in a couple of hours, you would have no accurate assessment of the condition the driver was in at the time they were stopped.

Now, they speak to a judge in real time, who can authorize a warrant, including searches, if they feel there is a probability the driver might have controlled substances stashed.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

UberBeemer said:


> It was in the Northwest Hearald, a suburban paper here, a couple of years ago. McHenry and Lake County, Illinois, and a few others, adopted a zero tolerance policy pertaining to DUI cases. DUI is a big problem here, and people were advised by their lawyers that if they refuse the curbside sobriety tests, they would buy themselves time to detoxify. A refusal was an automatic two week suspension pending hearing, but that was enough to put a reasonable doubt in play about a lack of sobriety tests, or a delay that taints the results because in a couple of hours, you would have no accurate assessment of the condition the driver was in at the time they were stopped.
> 
> Now, they speak to a judge in real time, who can authorize a warrant, including searches, if they feel there is a probability the driver might have controlled substances stashed.


Yes DUI arrests are completely different.

We are talking Searches after a stop for speeding or brake lights.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Actually they are able to detain you to get a warrant for a blood-alcohol test if you refuse to blow.


You'd almost assuredly already be under arrest by the time your asked to blow.

I guess technically being in custody / under arrest / in jail is also being detained but I think of being detailed differently than being under arrest.

Refusing roadside or breath tests will also get you arrested. It's a crime in all 50 states and in most, if not all, that refusal will earn you a susspend license regardless of and independently of the outcome of the DUI case. You agree to the tests if asked and repercussions of refusal as a condition of getting your license. I have some personal experience with this.

In FL, they can only take blood if there is an accident with a death or serious injury or it is impossible to give the breath test. Most states find the taken of blood far more evasive than a breath test and there are higher requirements.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Yes DUI arrests are completely different.
> 
> We are talking Searches after a stop for speeding or brake lights.


The difference is, either of those could be construed by an officer as potentially a sign of impairment. The technicality of your point isn't likely to matter in the real world. If they stop you and decide to, they can get a warrant. Local cops did this to my son. Headlight was out. They stopped him, called a second car. One cop held his wrists together behind his back while the other went through the car. No warrant. They claimed he was driving erratically. It was January, and my son had no coat and was wearing a short sleeve tshirt. And probably cargo shorts.

I was furious when he told me. But, really, are you going to spend tens of thousands to sue? For what? A deposition transcript and a case thrown out of court? No, i was just happy he didn't get frost bite, or caught with weed or something.



Boca Ratman said:


> You'd almost assuredly already be under arrest by the time your asked to blow.


No. The arrest comes after.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

UberBeemer said:


> The difference is, either of those could be construed by an officer as potentially a sign of impairment. The technicality of your point isn't likely to matter in the real world. If they stop you and decide to, they can get a warrant. Local cops did this to my son. Headlight was out. They stopped him, called a second car. One cop held his wrists together behind his back while the other went through the car. No warrant. They claimed he was driving erratically. It was January, and my son had no coat and was wearing a short sleeve tshirt. And probably cargo shorts.
> 
> I was furious when he told me. But, really, are you going to spend tens of thousands to sue? For what? A deposition transcript and a case thrown out of court? No, i was just happy he didn't get frost bite, or caught with weed or something.


In the real world on the side of the street correct. But not the next day when you call the city, county and state. Filing a formal complaint with the state would be nearly Free. If you can prove they violated the law they can lose their peace officers license. Why wait for them to do this to your son again? 
A cop who has lost his license makes an easier target in Civil Court.

Here in Texas, state law mandates all warrants must be in writing.

Used to own a bright blue Honda. Attracted too much attention. Cop pulls me over for no reason, after trying to get me to answer his questions he writes me a ticket for no turn signal. I signed it Laughed and said see you in court pal. Of course he no showed.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> And I have. Cops can obtain a warrant from a judge. You not understanding the ruling doesn't mean you're right and I need to "prove you wrong".
> The Rodriguez doesn't say a cop can't get a warrant.





KevinJohnson said:


> Your spouting off that they can is complete fabrication. The sooner you STFU the better.


 He's a clown, he's arguing that the police can obtain warrants .

Has anyone disputed this? Why is this his argument.

His claim was that they can simply detain people while gathering evidence applying for a warrant. What does one have to do with the other?

Cops can get warrants, isn't this common knowledge?

@UberBastid has the best comment on the subject. Refuse, refuse , refuse.

They can't just hold you without cause. If they do hold you, they have to prove that they had probable cause to do so. We all know there are dishonest cops but there are also honest ones.

What you really have to be careful of is being tricked or intimidated into giving consent.

A cop will say, I'm going to search your car, is that okay?

The only answer should be "no, it's not okay"

They know the average person is already scared /nervous in that situation and count on them not knowing their rights.

A cop will tell his kids or sister or his non Leo friends to never consent to a search and to reply just as bastid outlined.



UberBeemer said:


> No. The arrest comes after.


Not in Florida. The breathalyzer is located in the county jail, in most counties and administered after an arrest.

The small portable ones are not accurate enough to be admissible in court but are accurate enough to be used as probable cause for an arrest.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> In the real world on the side of the street correct. But not the next day when you call the city, county and state. Filing a formal complaint with the state would be nearly Free. If you can prove they violated the law they can lose their peace officers license. Why wait for them to do this to your son again?
> A cop who has lost his license makes an easier target in Civil Court.
> 
> Here in Texas, state law mandates all warrants must be in writing.
> ...


Its in the pursuit of proof, where the costs come into play. And, it is considerable.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Its in the pursuit of proof, where the costs come into play. And, it is considerable.


You are right that the court have to be what is called comfortably satisfied. Which requires evidence and proof of wrong doing as they are not going to take hearsay because it the cops word against yours. People that thinks suing the cops is a cake walk have no idea.

"To protect your civil rights from the time criminal charges are brought and defended, through to making claims for damages against the Police. The maintenance of your rights and civil liberties is a fundamental tenet of our society. If it can be established that the Police have breached your rights, you may eligible to make a claim for compensation.


Malicious prosecution
Wrongful arrest or unlawful arrest
False imprisonment
Assault
Battery (*police brutality* or *excessive force*)
Misfeasance / Malfeasance in a Public Office
Beyond reasonable doubt - criminal
Balance of probabilities - civil
Whilst civil claims against the Police are civil proceedings, because a serious allegation of misfeasance or improper conduct is involved, the Court must go one step further than being satisfied on the balance of probabilities, they must be comfortably satisfied.

Furthermore, the more serious the claim of the Police's misfeasance or misconduct, the more comfortably satisfied the Court must be.

This means that a strong case has to exist to support of your claim. Whilst you may think you have a claim, it is crucial that the evidence is there to support your claim. Suing the Police is one of the most complicated civil claims. "


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cracks me up.
The last three posts are three different people. One of which is in a different country, the other two in different states of The United States. That is at least three different jurisdictions. And they are arguing that they are all right. 
Jeeze.

I don't care what country you are in, keep your mouth shut. 
Don't answer questions.
Shut up.
Ask for legal counsel.
Shut up.
Follow orders.
And most importantly, shut up.

Give your lawyer a chance to get you off.
It's just one more arrow in a quiver that your lawyer can use, unless you give it away.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Cracks me up.
> The last three posts are three different people. One of which is in a different country, the other two in different states of The United States. That is at least three different jurisdictions. And they are arguing that they are all right.
> Jeeze.
> 
> ...


I agree with you in that you don't do the police work for them. You have the right to remain silent which a lot of people often forget and end up giving the police all they need by opening that mouth.

Had a work mate about a decade ago was at a party that was getting shut down by the police and they were cuffing him to get a few in and he was unlucky enough to be one of them as one officer was having a bit of difficulty hand cuffing him as he was blind drunk and probably why his getting arrested been drunk in public.

What happen next was another officer lost his patience and pepper sprayed the guy face in which case the guy eyes and face was burning and a split reaction punch the copper in the face and that when they all hold him down and starting beating the crap out of him. He was thrown into jail and charged with assaulting a police officer. Ended up calling up a lawyer to get him bail and then going to court to fight the charge and ended up winning as the Judge agreed it was excessive force used and the police was lying about not giving him a beat down which is more excessive force.

The charge was thrown out but he was still $5000 out of pocket for the whole ordeal. Cops paid the court fees etc but he had to still pay for the lawyer cost. He was still pretty happy with the outcome to not be spending time behind bars or having anything on his record so best 5k he spent in his life.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> No. The arrest comes after.


I did a little googling because I was curious. 
In Illinois, a dui suspect will be tested after arrest and possibly before. He can refuse the breath test before arrest as well as well as the field tests without legal consequences. He'll probably be arrested for dui, but that was most likely going to happen anyway.

Now, if he refuses the breath test after being arrested, that is automatic one year suspension of his DL, regardless of the outcome of the dui. 
Not trying to an ass, just wanted to let you know.

https://jawadshalabilaw.com/10-step...he police station, you,take this test as well
This is interesting, in MI refusing the portable pre-arrest breath test is a no point ticket.

They rarely use portable things those down here. They give the roadside and make arrests based on that. A refusal of those ussally winds up in arrest, then again so does consenting to the roadside.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> , the other two in different states of The United States. That is at least three different jurisdictions. And they are arguing that they are all right.
> Jeeze.


The Fourth Am. protects us equally in all 50 states and Puerto Rico


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> The Fourth Am. protects us equally in all 50 states and Puerto Rico


Sad to say, but my opinion is that the Fourth Amendment has mostly been shredded.

"Civil forfeiture" is one of the things that was specifically intended to be prohibited by the guys who wrote that amendment.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Not trying to an ass, just wanted to let you know.


No offense taken. As i said, things have changed, and become more stringent. But honestly, the practice is the important thing. Most cops have a barely working knowledge of statutory law, at best.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> The Fourth Am. protects us equally in all 50 states and Puerto Rico


But, not so much Australia?

Point is. Don't be a street lawyer.
Treat cops like predators ... respect, but high alert.

Keep your mouth shut.
Do not agree to anything.
Disagree with everything.
Follow orders.

Give your lawyer a shot at getting you free.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> But, not so much Australia?
> 
> Point is. Don't be a street lawyer.
> Treat cops like predators ... respect, but high alert.
> ...


Absolutely agree.

But I also think drivers should know what their rights are, instead of just saying "oh well that search is legal" a guy on the board said it was legal.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Yes, got pulled over coming out of a train station for "Disobeying a traffic device". PO said I made a left turn where it wasn't allowed. Problem was there was no sign and the pax started defending me to the PO. He gave me the ticket anyway. The lady yelled at the cop and told him he was dead wrong. She said she'd go to court as a witness. She felt bad for me and gave me a nice tip.
> 
> I went to court and the ticket got dismissed. (There really was no sign so I have no idea why he gave me the ticket in the first place) I didn't take her up on her offer to be a witness.


The rider did not get a ticket for yelling at office for issuing poor driver a ticket?

How was ticket got dismissed? PO admitted he should have not written you a ticket in the first place?

I don't buy it. If po writes you a ticket, Judge or hearing officer(s) tends to side with their words against yours.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> The rider did not get a ticket for yelling at office for issuing poor driver a ticket?
> 
> How was ticket got dismissed? PO admitted he should have not written you a ticket in the first place?
> 
> I don't buy it. If po writes you a ticket, Judge or hearing officer(s) tends to side with their words against yours.


I had pictures of the intersection and there was no sign. Also, in NY you go to a "pre trail" conference with the Town/City attorney before there is any trial. So the PO was not even there and I didn't go in front of the Judge, the conference is with the City Attorney. In NY you only go to trial and before a judge if you can't work it out with the city/town attorney. (outside of NYC). He looked at the location on the ticket and looked at my pictures and just said he was going to have the judge dismissed it. Never had to see the judge. Took 5 minutes.

T_he rider did not get a ticket for yelling at office for issuing poor driver a ticket?_

Many male PO don't give tickets to pretty young females (the pax).
[HEADING=2][/HEADING]


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> Absolutely agree.
> 
> But I also think drivers should know what their rights are, instead of just saying "oh well that search is legal" a guy on the board said it was legal.


Some people just know everything. And nobody can tell them different.
Oh well.

"It important for a man to know his limitations." ~ Harry Callahan ~
I know I'm not a lawyer.

But, I have talked to lawyers about this kind of situation. And I have relayed the advice that they gave me.

There's a great eww tube series called "Surviving a Police Encounter" by Citizen's Guide that I highly recommend. They talk about different situations: in a car stop, as a pedestrian, on someone else's private property, in _your_ home.
It is presented by ACLU, and has some very good info in it.
Anyone who is an American and is happy to have the rights that so few people on this planet have, and wants to keep them; should watch this series.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> You'd almost assuredly already be under arrest by the time your asked to blow.
> 
> I guess technically being in custody / under arrest / in jail is also being detained but I think of being detailed differently than being under arrest.
> 
> ...


It used to be in CA that you could request a blood test to forgo the breathalizer and not lose your license immediately. Not sure if that is still the case or not.


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Have any of you ever been pulled over by our law enforcement friends while hustling RS, with pax in the car?
> 
> ...


Just once, and it was for the pax, which was my mistake. In Seattle and the guy and his friends were at brunch and they left to the Boeing tour early while he finished brunch with the rest of the friends. I told him there was no way he'd make it in half hour and he said he'd appreciate it if I tried (which was impossible). I got pulled over doing 87 on I-5. Cool cop, cool pax. Got a tix for going 73 and the pax gave me $50 cash even though he misses the tour.

So, I lost like 104 bucks but the pax thought he was covering the ticket. Tourists. Ha


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

KevinJohnson said:


> You obviously failed to read and comprehend the ruling from the Supreme Court of the United States. Even after explaining to you multiple times.
> Police cannot hold you at the side of the road while they get a warrant to search your car.
> 
> Your spouting off that they can is complete fabrication. The sooner you STFU the better.


You're still 100% wrong on this. The case you cited still doesn't say what you think it says. You haven't explained anything because you didn't read the decision.


----------



## daveinlv (Jun 9, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> That precedent isn't fool proof. If an officer believes their safety is at risk, they don't need a warrant. If an officer pulls you over and has probable cause, (which isn't necessarily difficult to claim, by the way) they don't. If you are being arrested, they dont, if they think a search will produce relevant evidence, they don't. And, if they impound, they can search without a warrant.
> 
> Like i said, they have a lot of leeway.


FAR FAR FAR TOO much leeway...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

daveinlv said:


> FAR FAR FAR TOO much leeway...


Unless you want RoboCops out there strictly enforcing rules ... there has to be 'leeway'.
It's also called 'empathy', and 'humanity'.









"Klaatu barada nikto" 
~ Gort~


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Demon said:


> You're still 100% wrong on this. The case you cited still doesn't say what you think it says. You haven't explained anything because you didn't read the decision.


Sure bud.

Prove it


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Unless you want RoboCops out there strictly enforcing rules ... there has to be 'leeway'.
> It's also called 'empathy', and 'humanity'.
> 
> View attachment 554705
> ...


Sometimes i see or hear of cops being amazing. Other times, not so much.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

KevinJohnson said:


> Sure bud.
> 
> Prove it


LOL. Prove what? That cops can get warrants, already did that. It's your claim, the onus is on you to provide some kind of proof.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Demon said:


> LOL. Prove what? That cops can get warrants, already did that. It's your claim, the onus is on you to provide some kind of proof.


Post in thread 'Pulled over by police with pax in the car?' https://uberpeople.net/threads/pulled-over-by-police-with-pax-in-the-car.426903/post-6790875


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

KevinJohnson said:


> Post in thread 'Pulled over by police with pax in the car?' https://uberpeople.net/threads/pulled-over-by-police-with-pax-in-the-car.426903/post-6790875


Posting something again that's already been refuted doesn't make it valid the second time. The Rodriguez case doesn't say anything to back you up, in fact RBG's written opinion shows that you're wrong. Had you read the case you'd know that.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Demon said:


> Posting something again that's already been refuted doesn't make it valid the second time. The Rodriguez case doesn't say anything to back you up, in fact RBG's written opinion shows that you're wrong. Had you read the case you'd know that.


After arguing for days you still cannot cite a single law or case to prove me wrong.

Waiting. All of us on this thread are waiting. Post the law. Go ahead.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Sometimes i see or hear of cops being amazing. Other times, not so much.


Yup.
Ya know why?
Because ... they people.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

KevinJohnson said:


> After arguing for days you still cannot cite a single law or case to prove me wrong.
> 
> Waiting. All of us on this thread are waiting. Post the law. Go ahead.


Already did that. This isn't an argument, this is you just going around in circles with nothing to back you up.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> LOL. Prove what? That cops can get warrants


Thank you captain obvious.










Yeah, we all know the police CAN get warrants. That was NEVER in dispute.

The issue of dispute is your claim of cops being able to detain someone at will while they apply for a warrant.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Demon said:


> Already did that. This isn't an argument, this is you just going around in circles with nothing to back you up.


Nothing except a ruling from the Supreme court.

Rodriguez v US


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I hit a pedestrian downtown. She didn't seem to know how to shut her mouth when the cops came. He told me to get my shit and get out of there. That just set her mouth off even more. Both her and her friend got arrested. Bad day for her. Got hit by a car then got arrested&#128556;


This must have not happened in the United states of America? or Did it?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> This must have not happened in the United states of America? or Did it?


LOL yes it did. She was in fact breaking the law. Not me. Her breaking law did not get her arrested. Her breaking the law got her hit. her mouth got her arrested


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I found out the hard way about a law that is rarely enforced. Apparently you're only allowed to honk your horn in emergency situations. I somehow left that traffic stop with six citations that day&#128545;. That traffic stop also led to an internal affairs investigation as well as special prosecutors being brought in&#129318;‍♀


That's not true. You have the right to test if the driver ahead of you is driving impaired or not. He could be drowsy, not conscious of the surrounding or speed limit. At least he is impeding the traffic if too slow for the speed posted. You should take a picture or video, record the speed, and file a complaint with local police traffic safety dept.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> her mouth got her arrested


and THAT is what proves it happened in the United States.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> LOL yes it did. She was in fact breaking the law. Not me. Her breaking law did not get her arrested. Her breaking the law got her hit. her mouth got her arrested


Then, she must be not a American. I thought American woman would just sit or lie down on the street when hit by Uber driver/car and have the cop call a Ambulance. Was she physically touched by your car and/or hurt?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> That's not true. You have the right to test if the driver ahead of you is driving impaired or not. He could be drowsy, not conscious of the surrounding or speed limit. At least he is impeding the traffic if too slow for the speed posted. You should take a picture or video, record the speed, and file a complaint with local police traffic safety dept.


Are you in Detroit?
Are you going to made a video of a slow driving car, and file a complaint with the Detroit Police Department?










Would love to be a fly on the wall for that 'filing'.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> That's not true. You have the right to test if the driver ahead of you is driving impaired or not. He could be drowsy, not conscious of the surrounding or speed limit. At least he is impeding the traffic if too slow for the speed posted. You should take a picture or video, record the speed, and file a complaint with local police traffic safety dept.


Well this is what the law states. It sounds like they are saying safe operation equals emergency situation &#129335;‍♀ the kicker was oh, I wasn't even the one that honked the horn. It was the people behind me!












UberBastid said:


> and THAT is what proves it happened in the United States.


Well I'm sure the ticket didn't say her mouth wouldn't stop LOL the officer was did tell the girls that can't be threatening people so maybe she got ticket for verbal threats or quite possibly for public intoxication. She could have got a ticket for jaywalking too. IDK


ntcindetroit said:


> Then, she must be not a American. I thought American woman would just sit or lie down on the street when hit by Uber driver/car and have the cop call a Ambulance. Was she physically touched by your car and/or hurt?


I don't think she was hurt. She didn't act like it but yeah my car hit her. It knocked her to the ground. She got up and opened up my passenger side door and said, you're going to have the biggest lawsuit ever. At that point I got pissed. That's the first then you had to say after getting hit by a car? So I just kind chuckled and said, oh really? Because I'm quite sure I don't see a crosswalk. She said what? I said, I don't see a crosswalk. She said give me your phone. WTF? You ain't getting my phone. Her friend and came up to the driver side door and they were talking shit through the windows. So I got out. I'm not going to have two chicks coming at me and me being confined in my vehicle, not being able to defend myself. So I got out and at that point I saw two cops walking up. I shut up but they kept going.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Well this is what the law states. It sounds like they are saying safe operation equals emergency situation &#129335;‍♀ the kicker was oh, I wasn't even the one that honked the horn. It was the people behind me!
> 
> View attachment 555509
> 
> ...


I recall when I attended the onboarding seminar for the new (commercial) drivers, the instructor asked the newly licensed drivers in the class, how to pass a vehicle? No one in the class know the answer or tried to reply. I think I was the only one answered his question. I said according to my interpretation of the copied laws, rules, regulations or ordinance that when attempting to pass, one must assess the road conditions, use his horn to signal her/his intent, use turn signal to indicate the desire to change lane and accelerate when traffic permits under speed limit.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

KevinJohnson said:


> Nothing except a ruling from the Supreme court.
> 
> Rodriguez v US


You might want to actually read that ruling. You're still going in circles around a point that was refuted.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> And I have. Cops can obtain a warrant from a judge. You not understanding the ruling doesn't mean you're right and I need to "prove you wrong".
> The Rodriguez doesn't say a cop can't get a warrant.


I usually don't get involved in a two person argument, but ya'll are wasting a lot of synovial fluid in this discussion. Why? Because you both right. You're arguing semantics ... and I object because I am an
anti-semantic.

*Rodriquez v. United States * (2015) - In this case, the Defendant was detained for 7-8 minutes until a second officer arrived with a dog that alerted to the presence of drugs. Found for defendant because the office wrote a citation and it was signed by the driver long before the dog began it's search. The 'investigation' was started after the citation was issued.

*United States v. Cornejo - *The court held a search to be unconstitutional because the Defendant was detained for more than 25 minutes while law enforcement claimed to be checking the validity of the Defendant's driver's license. During those 25 minutes, a drug dog was brought to the scene and indicated to the presence of narcotics. The court held that "The deputies in this case _unnecessarily_ prolonged the stop to ask unrelated questions and conduct a K-9 sniff of the sedan without the constitutionally required independent, reasonable suspicion of criminal activity."

_*United States v. Gordon*_ - In this case, an officer initiated a traffic stop with the Defendant for following too closely. Despite all initial paperwork and background information checking out and a lack of reasonable suspicion being present, the officer still proceeded to call for backup. 29 minutes into stop the backup officer found a firearm in a passenger's purse. The officers detained Gordon to conduct a canine sniff, but no other contraband was discovered. The court held that the nearly 30-minute gap between the officer obtaining necessary information to issue a ticket (Gordon's license and registration) and the discovery of the firearm, along with statements captured on video, revealed the officer's intention to discover other crimes despite the absence of reasonable suspicion. Evidence of the firearm was suppressed in the government's case against the Defendant.

None of these decisions say that a cop can't get a warrant ... but it sure looks like he's gonna have to have a judge riding along.
Cop told me once that a large majority of drug stops in cars are snitches and the warrant is all ready to go when they start looking for the car.


----------



## Clummer101 (Jan 23, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> Yes . I got pulled over with pax .
> Officer walks up.
> Me officer i have a cpl and my pistol on me .
> Office said ok no problem . I turned right on red.
> ...


Carrying?.....I thought Uber has a no carry rule???


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Clummer101 said:


> Carrying?.....I thought Uber has a no carry rule???


 Is your safety and your life more important than your job?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Clummer101 said:


> Carrying?.....I thought Uber has a no carry rule???


You are new here, so I will just say .... **** uber


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Clummer101 said:


> Carrying?.....I thought Uber has a no carry rule???


In my city not carrying lol.
Also have spray . I got to use it before . Loose pit bull.
I was walking my dogs . American pit bull tries to tear my dogs throat open.
Shots fired ! Police called . They say glad were safe and move on. 
Lot of loose stray packs of wild dogs . Most of them friendly some will tear you apart !
Uber lyft . I have not drove from the start of corona so there is no miss understand .
But yes i had my firearm where i could easily grab it . Also my pepper spray for less lethal .
Finally a screw driver in the car door plan c . 
Your driving with nothing ? Your a total idiot


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Clummer101 said:


> Carrying?.....I thought Uber has a no carry rule???


Uber has their policies, I have mine. When they clash wine supersede Uber's. I'm willing to take responsibility for my actions and accept the fact that Uber can part ways with me if they find out.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

I was approaching the last light before dropping off a husband and wife passengers at a nice restaurant in a high-traffic downtown corridor filled with lots of vehicle traffic and pedestrians. My Uber app was already pinging me with the next ride pickup, they were talking with me, and I didn't see that the light had turned red. I made a left turn on red, forcing a police officer who had the green to slam on his brakes. I was pulled less than 50 feet from the dropoff location.

The officer was young, which made me expect, "by the book." I told him that I was an Uber driver and asked whether my passengers could be allowed out of the vehicle. It was fairly apparent from their look, the location, and the fact that both sat in back, and my smartphone on the dash, that this was the truth. He said sure and let them get out and walk the remaining steps to their destination.

Then he asked me why I ran the light. I apologized and I acknowledged being distracted, without mentioning any technology. He asked the question again a couple of different ways, and I got the impression that he thought maybe I'd run the light intentionally. But after running my license and registration, which would have revealed no speeding tickets in this state, he came back and issued me a verbal warning and let me go.

I'm sure the passengers rated me less than five stars, possibly one star, but I never heard from Uber about it.

I feel I have to acknowledge that the officer, the passengers and I were all white.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I had one of these on Friday.

I was in the hood at 3:00 something AM, The deputy took half a second look at me and looked back at my pax... Have a "safe" night folks. And then cut me loose. Didn't even take my license to run it.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> You'd almost assuredly already be under arrest by the time your asked to blow.
> 
> I guess technically being in custody / under arrest / in jail is also being detained but I think of being detailed differently than being under arrest.
> 
> ...


Refusing a breath, blood, or other chemical test is absolutely NOT a crime in most if not all states. I can say with certainty that it is NOT a crime in Tennessee, the penalty is an administrative license suspension, there is NO criminal sanction.

Refusing a field sobriety test (walk this line, touch your nose, follow this with your eyes or any other performative physical action the cop asks you to do) is NOT a crime in any state, and there is no administrative penalty for refusing. You should refuse any such tests, because "failing" it is at the cop's discretion, if they're asking you to do it they're almost certainly planning on arresting you anyway, and everybody looks like an incompetent idiot when they play that tape for the jury no matter how sober they are. Just refuse.

In general, you should always refuse the performative FSTs, and unless you're certain your BAC is zero, you should refuse the chemical tests.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

#1husler said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Have any of you ever been pulled over by our law enforcement friends while hustling RS, with pax in the car?
> 
> ...





#1husler said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Have any of you ever been pulled over by our law enforcement friends while hustling RS, with pax in the car?
> 
> ...


Hi there:
Two years ago I drove a well-dressed Asian guy from Stamford to New Haven via the Merritt Parkway (Rt. 15 in Connecticut). We exited just before the tunnel and got onto Whalley Ave. A mile or so down the road (towards Yale New Haven) I passed a cop car sitting next to Edgewood Park. I smiled and checked my speedometer. Going just 35 mph. Next thing I heard was the siren, saw the flashing lights in rear view mirror. I pulled over.

The policeman was affable, but told me that I was speeding. I protested that I was only doing 35. I said that I had clearly seen him but believed that I was OK. I told him I went to college there, many decades ago.

He told me that New Haven counted on tourism and college students for most of its' operating money. Because of this the speed limit had been lowered to 25 mph in most of the city. At this point my passenger said something like Ëxcuse me, but I really must get there on time". It was only then that the cop realized that some-one else was in the car!

He let me go with a verbal warning. Since then I try to stay out of New Haven.



Daisey77 said:


> I hit a pedestrian downtown. She didn't seem to know how to shut her mouth when the cops came. He told me to get my shit and get out of there. That just set her mouth off even more. Both her and her friend got arrested. Bad day for her. Got hit by a car then got arrested&#128556;


Really need a bit more info... I believe that if I ever hit a pedestrian I'd be arrested for something!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> Really need a bit more info... I believe that if I ever hit a pedestrian I'd be arrested for something!


Maybe in Connecticut ...
In California if you are an illegal alien, they give you a ham sandwich and push you out the back door.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> Really need a bit more info... I believe that if I ever hit a pedestrian I'd be arrested for something


What other info would you like. They were jaywalking&#129335;‍♀pedestrians here do not have the right of way. If they're not in a crosswalk and you hit them, they have to prove you intentionally hit them. That ain't going to happen. my windows are rolled up and locked for a reason. I admit I got a mouth on me but I also know if there are words exchanged prior to the incident and there are witnesses, that's all the proof they need to show intent.&#128513; it's also illegal here for pedestrian to step off the curb if by doing so would disrupt the flow of traffic. Although this one is rarely, if ever, enforced but it could be if it came down to it.


----------



## BruceBurleson (Nov 18, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Have any of you ever been pulled over by our law enforcement friends while hustling RS, with pax in the car?
> 
> ...


Happened to me twice. A few weeks ago I was crossing the Tobin bridge and didn't see a speed limit sign of 35 mph -- apparent reduction due to construction zone. The cop let me off with a warning but also commented on the faded registration sticker on my license plate. Yesterday I got pulled over in Nashua for the sticker issue again. Contacted the RMV to get a new one. Lol... No harm done and in both situations passenger saw humor in it.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

JonC said:


> Refusing a field sobriety test (walk this line, touch your nose, follow this with your eyes or any other performative physical action the cop asks you to do) is NOT a crime in any state, and there is no administrative penalty for refusing. You should refuse any such tests, because "failing" it is at the cop's discretion, if they're asking you to do it they're almost certainly planning on arresting you anyway, and everybody looks like an incompetent idiot when they play that tape for the jury no matter how sober they are. Just refuse.


You have to be exceedingly careful with such blanket statements as these. In Kansas, if you refuse a FST your license is administratively suspended for a period of one year.

[NG]Owner


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

BruceBurleson said:


> Happened to me twice. A few weeks ago I was crossing the Tobin bridge and didn't see a speed limit sign of 35 mph -- apparent reduction due to construction zone. The cop let me off with a warning but also commented on the faded registration sticker on my license plate. Yesterday I got pulled over in Nashua for the sticker issue again. Contacted the RMV to get a new one. Lol... No harm done and in both situations passenger saw humor in it. :wink:


Brockton Mass. I haven't been there in many years, I heard it has gotten a lot worse.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> What other info would you like. They were jaywalking&#129335;‍♀pedestrians here do not have the right of way. If they're not in a crosswalk and you hit them, they have to prove you intentionally hit them. That ain't going to happen. my windows are rolled up and locked for a reason. I admit I got a mouth on me but I also know if there are words exchanged prior to the incident and there are witnesses, that's all the proof they need to show intent.&#128513; it's also illegal here for pedestrian to step off the curb if by doing so would disrupt the flow of traffic. Although this one is rarely, if ever, enforced but it could be if it came down to it.
> 
> View attachment 564309
> View attachment 564311


Thank you. Here in Fairfield County, Ct it seems as tho the pedestrian always has the right of way - and if the driver is white and the ones on foot, black (or visa versa) racial politics come into play.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NGOwner said:


> You have to be exceedingly careful with such blanket statements as these. In Kansas, if you refuse a FST your license is administratively suspended for a period of one year.
> 
> [NG]Owner


Same in Cali.
Driving is a privilege, not a right.
The right can be taken away with very little administrative action, and routinely is.
When you sign for a DL in Cali you give blanket permission for a field sobriety test, and lab testing on demand of a police officer. If you decline, you lose your license for a year BUT, it is very difficult to get a conviction for DUI in that case.
So, you can take the test, fail, lose your license and be fined thousands of dollars ... OR, you can refuse the test and lose your license.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Umm...okay. But what if you had a pregnant guppy at home? Surely that warrants a free pass, right?


Nowadays it'd have to be a trans-gender guppy, ideally one that had been victimized in some way.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Sure they can.
> And prolly will.
> 
> And, during that wait time did you know that it's important to keep asking this: "Am I under arrest? Can I go now?" Every five minutes ... ask that of someone there. Be polite. You're being recorded. Follow their instructions. Don't answer questions. Keep asking if you can go.
> ...


Good post


----------



## 8 Minute Ad Revenue (Mar 28, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> NEVER GIVE POLICE PERMISSION TO SEARCH.
> NEVER
> 
> 
> Ever


As someone who has, who cares? It not only gives them more trust in you when they find nothing but increases your chances of getting a warning. Just don't be a criminal?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

8 Minute Ad Revenue said:


> As someone who has, who cares? It not only gives them more trust in you when they find nothing but increases your chances of getting a warning. Just don't be a criminal?


Ancient thread ... 
It's ok with me Eight Minute Guy. it's your rights. If you wanna give them away, that is your right to give away anything of yours that you want to give away.
It's the Libertarian in me I think.
Or Shanty Irishman ... oh damn. Is there a difference?

In a pinch I would likely not willingly give up my constitutional rights. 
I chose not to surrender with a whimper.
Maybe with flatulence ... but, not whimper.


----------



## 8 Minute Ad Revenue (Mar 28, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> Ancient thread ...
> It's ok with me Eight Minute Guy. it's your rights. If you wanna give them away, that is your right to give away anything of yours that you want to give away.
> It's the Libertarian in me I think.
> Or Shanty Irishman ... oh damn. Is there a difference?
> ...


I am libertarian as well actually. However, I am also a realist. Just because you have rights does not mean you need to flex them at every given opportunity. I am not a criminal, and I know the contents of my vehicle. I record everything, and I recognize that allowing them to search will only go in my favor. I live in an area with good cops. You have the right to record the police in public, but does that mean you need to go to a cop eating lunch, shove a camera in his face and scream about how you are within your rights? No.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

8 Minute Ad Revenue said:


> As someone who has, who cares? It not only gives them more trust in you when they find nothing but increases your chances of getting a warning. Just don't be a criminal?


I believe Dave Chappelle said it best when he cried "Chip, Noooo!" It's all about circumstances and experience.


----------



## 8 Minute Ad Revenue (Mar 28, 2021)

This is true. If you wanna deny them a search, go ahead. I prefer to not piss off the guy deciding if I get a ticket or not...


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

8 Minute Ad Revenue said:


> This is true. If you wanna deny them a search, go ahead. I prefer to not piss off the guy deciding if I get a ticket or not...


The cop decided to give you a ticket when he turned on his lights. They don't "decide" while talking to you to see if you are a nice guy.

Sure give them permission. See what happens.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/07/11/florida-cop-meth-drugs-arrests-scandal/


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

KevinJohnson said:


> The cop decided to give you a ticket when he turned on his lights. They don't "decide" while talking to you to see if you are a nice guy.
> 
> Sure give them permission. See what happens.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/07/11/florida-cop-meth-drugs-arrests-scandal/


So this cop would have found a way to plant it and search the car no matter what.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Demon said:


> So this cop would have found a way to plant it and search the car no matter what.


And he has buddies doing the same thing.

https://theintercept.com/2020/03/18/nypd-misconduct-body-cameras-marijuana/


----------



## 8 Minute Ad Revenue (Mar 28, 2021)

KevinJohnson said:


> The cop decided to give you a ticket when he turned on his lights. They don't "decide" while talking to you to see if you are a nice guy.
> 
> Sure give them permission. See what happens.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/07/11/florida-cop-meth-drugs-arrests-scandal/


Like I said, I am in an area with good cops. Planting evidence is unheard of here.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> So this cop would have found a way to plant it and search the car no matter what.


Sure he would.
But, once you give permission to search you've nutted your lawyer - she is unable to use the "probable cause'' argument to get the whole thing kicked.

Giving permission just takes one more arrow out of your lawyers quiver.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

8 Minute Ad Revenue said:


> Like I said, I am in an area with good cops. Planting evidence is unheard of here.


Yeah. Sacramento. Only the best.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Sure he would.
> But, once you give permission to search you've nutted your lawyer - she is unable to use the "probable cause'' argument to get the whole thing kicked.
> 
> Giving permission just takes one more arrow out of your lawyers quiver.


So in the article posted it wouldn't have made any difference.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> So in the article posted it wouldn't have made any difference.


I dunno.
I didn't read the article.

But, 'Don't talk to the police' is one of my hard and fast rules.
I don't piss them off in the process ... it goes kinda like this:
"You have questions officer, reasonable questions. If they are really important they will get answered, but I'm not going to talk to you or answer any questions at this time. Am I being detained? or am I free to go now?"
As the encounter 'matures' I will say something like, "Am I under arrest? Why am I being detained? When can I leave? Why can't I leave?"

Had a cop ask me once when I refused a search: "What do you have to hide?"
I answered, "You and I don't make the rules Officer. It's the lawyers that make it impossible for us to deal with each other the way two reasonable men would. Under different circumstances I'd love to share a cold beer and tell you my life's story ... but, right now, I just can not talk to you."

Be nice - you are being recorded and juries don't like smart-asses.


----------



## 8 Minute Ad Revenue (Mar 28, 2021)

KevinJohnson said:


> Yeah. Sacramento. Only the best.


Sacramento is general. Can't be too specific...


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Yes . I got pulled over with pax .
> Officer walks up.
> Me officer i have a cpl and my pistol on me .
> Office said ok no problem . I turned right on red.
> ...


and if the passenger reported you having a gun on you wouldn't be driving uber again...


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

guano said:


> and if the passenger reported you having a gun on you wouldn't be driving uber again...


Perfect . And if a passenger tried to kill me i would have a way of defending myself . 
I no longer drive uber . Only food . It pays much better .


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

W


8 Minute Ad Revenue said:


> I am libertarian as well actually. However, I am also a realist. Just because you have rights does not mean you need to flex them at every given opportunity. I am not a criminal, and I know the contents of my vehicle. I record everything, and I recognize that allowing them to search will only go in my favor. I live in an area with good cops. You have the right to record the police in public, but does that mean you need to go to a cop eating lunch, shove a camera in his face and scream about how you are within your rights? No.


I tend to agree with most of this, BUT, it's a good rule of thumb to never let them search your car anyway. Especially as a rideshare driver.

I've found joint roaches, open bottles of minis back there. And that's just the stuff a cop would nail me to the wall for. Yes, yes, I'm sure you'll say "Well just check after every rider and you'll be fine"

Sounds good on paper, but in reality, I'm not going to do a thorough search of my car after every passenger.

Yes, I know. IIIIIIIII know. Then I deserve what I get.

Just sayin, prudence never hurts, especially when you're within your rights. No need to be a jerk about it, just say no!


----------



## Hunts71 (Apr 4, 2021)

Once and I learned my lesson quick. My second day of delivering food. I got pulled over for doing 80 in a 65. I had a slow pick up and I was getting anxious to get my customer their food, nobody likes cold food. Anyway, the trooper asked me why I was in a rush.. I explained. He ran my DL.. wrote me a ticket for $287 and said, lol, "Slow the F down!" I snickered and said, yes sir officer. Now I am Mr. Cruise control the whole way. That is all I got.

Cheers!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Hunts71 said:


> Once and I learned my lesson quick. My second day of delivering food. I got pulled over for doing 80 in a 65. I had a slow pick up and I was getting anxious to get my customer their food, nobody likes cold food. Anyway, the trooper asked me why I was in a rush.. I explained. He ran my DL.. wrote me a ticket for $287 and said, lol, "Slow the F down!" I snickered and said, yes sir officer. Now I am Mr. Cruise control the whole way. That is all I got.
> 
> Cheers!


After you confessed to the crime on body camera did the ticket go on your record?


----------



## Hunts71 (Apr 4, 2021)

KevinJohnson said:


> After you confessed to the crime on body camera did the ticket go on your record?


I'm sure it will, I haven't had my court date yet. I haven't had a ticket though in over a decade.. I am guessing it will be 2 points on my license.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Hunts71 said:


> I haven't had my court date yet.


I got popped for running a stop sign in January 2020, and the court date keeps getting postponed.

In my case, I don't agree that I did it. I didn't even know why he pulled me over.

Why he asked me "Do you know you ran a stop sign back there," I didn't say anything. I just looked at him. There wasn't any way I was going to agree to it or give him anything to work with.

I hired a law firm that specializes in traffic tickets. The city might win in court, but I'm going to make them work for it.

My hope is that whenever the case finally does get heard, the officer might not show up. I'm hoping he changes jobs before then.


----------



## Hunts71 (Apr 4, 2021)

Christinebitg said:


> I got popped for running a stop sign in January 2020, and the court date keeps getting postponed.
> 
> In my case, I don't agree that I did it. I didn't even know why he pulled me over.
> 
> ...


Man bro, I have a few cop friends that have told me that a "California roll stop", just gives them probable cause to pull you over. So, although you probably were being completely safe. After like 9 pm here in my state, Oklahoma, all cops will pull you over if you do not come to a complete and full stop. 9 times out of 10 they will cut you loose if you are sober or not under the influence of anything.

Just a heads up on that.

Cheers!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Hunts71 said:


> a "California roll stop"


That wasn't the case in my situation. I'm sure it happens sometimes.

I stopped for a moment to look at a woman who was walking her little dog, diagonally opposite from where I was at the intersection.

It was about 12:30 on a weekday afternoon. At the stop sign that my bedroom window looks down on.

From where I was parked, it's 50 feet to the stop sign. (I measured.)


----------



## Hunts71 (Apr 4, 2021)

Christinebitg said:


> That wasn't the case in my situation. I'm sure it happens sometimes.
> 
> I stopped for a moment to look at a woman who was walking her little dog, diagonally opposite from where I was at the intersection.
> 
> ...


Wow!.. I love the police, but sometimes there are a few bad apples in that bunch and there is really nothing anyone can really do about it. Sucks you had to deal with something as silly as that. I am thinking to myself, that policeman really should be doing something a little more productive with his time. Like, I dunno, maybe looking after a school or hospital?

Take care Christine


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> The city might win in court, but I'm going to make them work for it.


THAT's my motto.
'They might get into my pocket - but they gotta TAKE IT.'

I won a red light ticket once because I appealed the traffic judge's decision.
I guess the cop got tired of showing up to court, and didn't, so I won.

It was a damn expensive ticket, and would have resulted in an increase in insurance.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> THAT's my motto.
> 'They might get into my pocket - but they gotta TAKE IT.'


The other nice thing about stretching it out as long possible is that your insurance can only charge you once you've been convicted but they can only charge for 3 years from date of offense so if you can stretch it out for a really long time it reduces the insurance hike.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> The other nice thing about stretching it out as long possible is that your insurance can only charge you once you've been convicted but they can only charge for 3 years from date of offense so if you can stretch it out for a really long time it reduces the insurance hike.


Yea, I stretched this out for over a year, close to 18 mos.

I did a Trial by Declaration first .. lost.
Filed a Motion for a New Trial. Won.
Went to traffic court, cop was there; asked for and rec'd a postponement. Won.
Went to next traffic court, cop was there asked for postponement, Lost.
Had the trial. Lost.

Waited as long as I could to file appeal. Filed appeal. Reason for appeal was the judge did not allow the second postponement. Won, judge referred it back to traffic court for a new trial.
Got a postponement from the clerks office.

Went to new trial ... cop was not there. Dismissed.
Judge pissed.
LoL

Bailiff smiled and nodded to me as I left the courtroom.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> The other nice thing about stretching it out as long possible is that your insurance can only charge you once you've been convicted but they can only charge for 3 years from date of offense so if you can stretch it out for a really long time it reduces the insurance hike.


Well, I certainly hope that's the case. I haven't been counting on it, though.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Well, I certainly hope that's the case. I haven't been counting on it, though.


I'll be rooting for you!

These days in North Carolina we get a prayer for judgement every three years which means we can essentially get it thrown out if we don't do anything else for 3 years (but pay the $200 court costs of course). Alternatively you can plea something down to 5 over and get one of those for no points every 3 years (again paying court costs). The common theme is that they just want your money.

I also got a ticket on i95 from county police (they claim I was going 21 over) and was able to pay $600 to make it go away. All about the bucks, little to do with safety.


----------

